# Hatteras Drum



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have a buddy in Hatteras for the weekend. He'd like to get into some fish from the boat. What are the best bets for this time of year?

Thanx in advance.

Evan


----------



## cbranscome (Oct 22, 2009)

I would send them to the head of the sound, to a spot called Millrace.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I feel like Millrace is a bit far up river from the coast.  They do have some killer fish though. 

Evan


----------

